# new member !!



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

Well here goes been training now for about 2 yrs,My start weight was 9st as youll see in my discusting pic in a bit....

My current stats are--

height :- 6ft

weight :- 12 st 10 lbs

bf % :- ???????

I train 3/4 times a week and am currently running a cycle.

Heres two pics one from 2 yrs ago and the other is from july last yr need to get a recent one done

as youll probably know ive changed the same amount again since last year so ill get a pic done

.gav.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

welcome to uk-m mate 

great turn around mate..u look lean still man u jammy git... what cycle are u runnin?


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

At the mo im running 3ml sust p/w

3ml of deca p/w

50 mg dbol every day

just finished course of trenbelone then straight onto sust

Also taking tamoxifen incase of gyno (had to have gyno removed surgically once already):boohoo:

just still using the basic building stack...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

750 sust

600 deca and

50mg Dbol ED thats a pretty heavy cycle! lol how long u runnin it for?

did u run tren and then went straight onto sust,deca&dbol??

you got PCT sorted for the end yeah?

get some fresh pics mate!


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

yep went straight onto the sust...

to be honest mate i need to get upto speed with pct all ive ever taken after my courses is hcg,

so all the help i can get would be great

ill get some pics going to the gym in 5 mins

so ill take some when i get back lol (pumped he he)


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Where abouts in Birmingham you from mate? Im from just down the road in Cannock. You know it?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Excellent work mate, real improvement, looking forward to seeig the new pics.


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

I know it well mate worked there for 5 yrs which gym do you use i know a few chaps who compete from taz's gym.

I live in walsall

:beer: meet up for beers time wohooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well theres plenty of info on here regarding pct mate.. get hold ofsome clomid hcg and nolvas and ur heading on the right track and take ur clomid 21 days after ur last sust jab


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

looking good, any significance of the nike tick??


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah being young and stupid lol


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

player2301 said:


> I know it well mate worked there for 5 yrs which gym do you use i know a few chaps who compete from taz's gym.
> 
> I live in walsall
> 
> :beer: meet up for beers time wohooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!


I train at Tazz's mate. Best gym round here bar none?

Who you know then mate? Shane? Jase? Geoff?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

excellent improvement, in second pic, as above still very lean, welcome to uk-m.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

First of all welcome to the board Player.

Nice little transformation there.

I got to add that you will need to cycle that stuff to be effective and to stay healthy. Gear can be kindof hard on the ol organs not to mention the testicles 

All playing aside it does need to be cycled tho or your cholesterol will look like that of a person with cardiovascular disease.

I thought I could tell you took gear as the side delts stood out alot.

How old are you?


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats a lot of gear you're doing, especially for your weight, my next cycle won't even be that much and I'm 15 1/2 stone. It's your life though, but I believe you're wasting your money, and only increasing the chance of gyno. Nice build though, good bf %. How old are you, you look quite young...


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Very impressive. Nice and lean, wow.

That is a **** load of gear though.


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

im 24 yrs old ,

To be honest lads any info you could give me regarding cycles and dosages would make my day..

Im relatively new to all this and some words of wisdom is what i need.

Thanx alot lads..


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

Robdog i went to a show earlier this year to support andy plaza who trains down there and i think it was shane who competed this time..

Your rite though it is a good gym ive been down there a few times myself last i heard he was doing something with the upstairs ???? Its got some great equipment .


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u got a good attitude mate......  ask any question regarding cycles theres some knowledgable guys on here mate..

wheres the new pics?


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

well if you say lol... ive got 6 weeks of sust decca and dbol left as ive just started the course so what dosages do you suggest

ta..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

how long were ur runnin ur tren for?

and at what doesage and was it on its own or stacked with something else?

whatever u do finish the deca at least a week before the test as u dont want deca d1ck


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

well dont shout if ive been doin it wrong !!

apex tren 1 ml per day 20 days with 50 mg dbol every day

then last shot of tren went in with the sust and now im on my 3rd shot of sust


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well there better guys to answer this than me but i say stay on ur cycle as u've already started it..

get hold of some clomid and nolva(tamoxifen)

21 days after ur last sust shot...

day 1= 300mg clomid 60mg nolva

2-12=100mg clomid 40mg nolva

12-24 (or longer upto day 30) 50mg cloid and 20mg nolva

u can add some hgc but i'm not clued up onhgc so bump hgc users hackskii is pretty useful on PCT...and of course Lord biker

remeber finish deca a week b4 the sust alright mate :bounce:


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

mate cant thank you enough have a drink on me :beer:


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

lookin good player nice to meet you ! and welcome


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

player2301 said:


> im 24 yrs old ,
> 
> To be honest lads any info you could give me regarding cycles and dosages would make my day..
> 
> ...


I like people who like to learn 

Read:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5135

Welcome aboard and post often!


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

man its like being back at school the only difference is i wanna learn all this stuff lol ...

this is a wicked site cheers...


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

the best site around mate


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

player2301 said:


> Robdog i went to a show earlier this year to support andy plaza who trains down there and i think it was shane who competed this time..
> 
> Your rite though it is a good gym ive been down there a few times myself last i heard he was doing something with the upstairs ???? Its got some great equipment .


I think i know Andy. Is he a nurse? If its the one im thnking of he often trains with Shane.

Shane has done loads of comps now and is doing another soon i think. He is the best senior imo in the Midlands.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hey player, hope to see you around mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

player2301 said:


> man its like being back at school the only difference is i wanna learn all this stuff lol ...
> 
> this is a wicked site cheers...


Welcome to the board and you do look very lean.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like the fact that he wants to learn. :bounce:

This for sure will go far. Open mind!!!!!! :beer:

Dirty Berry is right...........This cuts down on the trial and error :axe:


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Well done quite a change..Keep at it mate..Did you start lifting and immediately go on to gear?I would think the best plan of attack would be do a year or so all natural first and then look at gear again..Try and build a good base naturally so you have the room to up your workload when you go on the gear..


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

for this, but it told me i had to spread the love before i could give you them.

I like the fact that he wants to learn. :bounce: quoted by Hackskii, i like this we have a good feel around the place just now, and a few new members aswell, lets all keep up the good work, guys.


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

robdog---

thats the one mate i did the video and pictures for the last comp andy and shane did big guys they looked mint..


----------

